# Car unlocking by itself!!!!!! Help!



## brookiecookie97 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have noticed that when I get out to go somewhere and I hit the lock button on the key fob, when I come back out the car will sometimes be unlocked. I don't even hit the unlock button, it does it by itself. It doesn't do it all the time though. Why does it do this and is it a setting or something?


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have this same issue, I just assumed it didn't lock when I left it. But now that someone else has the same problem, I am questioning that.


----------

